# My First DIY 3D Background and USJ...Suction Cup



## paulyb18 (Jul 25, 2008)

After lurking in the forums and looking at all the great styro backgrounds I decided to try one. I had a 46 gallon bow that was new and never setup. I figured this would be a smaller project to try the Background, USJ, and even go with sand as a substrate which I was all new too.

First off, thanks to all who have posted to give me so many ideas for this projectâ€¦ this forum is a excellent tool for DIY information!!

I decided I wanted caves and started with that section first.

I used a knife and spoon to carve the back section of the cave for a rough outline for a visible cave on the left side of the tank.










I then took another sheet of styro and made the same outline and added more depth to the visible cave on the left side of the tank. I then made a hole to the front of the tank.










After these sections were done I continued to add a layered effect and started to carve shaped into these two pieces which would be later glued together.










After a few mistakes I cut some of the section and decided to build up the wall a bit further and take left over pieces of styro and start making 3D style rocks out of them.










I shaped the pieces and added them to the background with toothpicks to get a good idea of placement.

Once I figured out where the pieces looked best I glued them into place with the toothpicks holding for support. I then added some interlocking pieces to help hold the pieces together.










At this point I realized I better figure where the heater, filter, and power head for my USG was going to be placed.

I was using a Aqua Clear 300 for the filter due to having a extra one lay around. I wanted to make sure there was enough room for this, the heater and power head which all were located on the right side of the tank. I wanted to make sure one of my USJ to flow towards the pickup tube for the filter, and to have the heater near the intake of the power head to flow more warm water thru the tank.

I then cut my egg crate to fit the bottom of the tank. Once I had the USJ completed, I didnâ€™t like how high up the tubes were up in the tank and decided to cut the crate to go around the USJ.










I finished the rest of my background and used the hydraulic cement to cover the background. I drilled some small holes with a screw driver and added cement to weigh down the background. After reading so many posts about the dry lock method I decided to go the same route. I covered the background in about 2 coats of white, and then tinted small amounts of the paint with the cement colorant. I used about 2 thin coats for the color and then brushed on some brown streaks to add some more depth to the rocks.

Here is the finished background out of tank:










Well after finishing my USJ I needed to get a cheap solution for a filter for a power head. After browsing the forums and DIY section of the library I found Marc Eliesonâ€™s Sponge filter method. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_spongefilter.php

I took a old UGF tube which fit my powerhead perfect and drilled some small holes with my dremel tool.



















I then took the sponge filter and put it over the tube and added it to the USJ system.




























I cleaned my white playground sand and soaked it with the background in salt for 5 days or so.

I took a little different approach with my background. I didn't want to make it permanent to the back of the tank... I decided to try a large suction cup method (2 on each section) and then interlock the 3 pieces of background into the tank. I took a knife a cut a small hole and filled it with silicone and pushed the suction cup into it. I let this dry for about 3 days.

I have had it setup for about 1 month now and the background is still right where it was placed. One of the suction cups is not suctioned to the back of the wall. I believe since I added the extra weight of concrete, and tight fitting interlocking pieces this is why it has not moved.


































LMK what you think. Thanks again for all the ideas form everyone who posted info/diy on backgrounds.


----------



## rainmoose (Aug 5, 2008)

great looking background!


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

The background looks nice. Good luck with suction cups. My experience with suction cups is that they eventually suck! I only use Mag Clips now.


----------



## balachel (May 24, 2008)

wow that looks really good nice job


----------



## paulyb18 (Jul 25, 2008)

748johnd said:


> The background looks nice. Good luck with suction cups. My experience with suction cups is that they eventually suck! I only use Mag Clips now.


Thanks, I hope the suction cups work too. Im sure eventualy they will give out but I'm hoping it wont be for a while. I made it heavy enough it really doesn't pop up in water... it would just be to hold towards the back of the wall. What are the mag clips?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Suctioon cups are a pain!

But, I have used some that when stayed on long enough were just as big of a pain to remove as some are to get to hold.

I love that background! Cant wait to see it with some more rock in it.


----------

